# Wierd period this month



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Firstly, sorry if this is in the wrong section, didn't know after 15mins of debating where to put this! 

Can anyone help shed some light on this for me?

I was 8 days late for my period this month. It finally arrived on Friday evening, with AF style cramping, but seems to have stopped somewhere between late last night (sat) and this morning (sun), making it about 1 day long. Whilst it lasted I thought it was fairly heavy, just like the start of my more normal periods. So not spotting, definately way heavier than that.

I am on no medications etc. Have not lost any weight; have not been under lots of stress etc recently. I am *NOT* pregnant as I took a test day 6 after my period was due and it was definately negative 

Being now 39 years old, I just wondered if this was the start of early menopause, or even something called an anovulatory cycle, which I just found out about via Google and really I know zip all about both of these eventualities? Or is it just one of those wierd things you just put down to experience?

Having never experienced anything like this before it's freaked me out a little! Thanks for reading


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Hun

didnt want to read and run..xx

if you are worried i would book to see your gp to put your mind at rest,,x i have funny periods sometimes, but i have pcos, endo and hydrosalpinx, so im totally messed up inside, my periods are qiuet regular but sometimes they last 2 day, sometimes 3 days, the pain is so bad i cant get out of bed sometimes...  this month i had my period for 3 days, finished saturday and ever since then i havereally bad pains in both sides!!!  i think this is due to the hydros, but hospital has never told me what to expect... maybe we wouldnt worry so much if they took the time to explain things sometimes!!  gggrr

anyway im sending you a hug    let me know how you get on if you do go to gp and what they ay or just let me know how you go anyway

chin up chicken 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

